# Whats A Brantii Piranha? Are They Rare?



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I recently got a reply from a Kijiji ad i posted, the person wishes to offer me a brantii piranha but hasn't mentioned the size, condition or e-mailed me any photos. I currenlty have 2 juvenile black rhoms now in their own tanks. I just wanted to know if you think I should grab it. the tank I have down in my basement is a 70 which I got by trading a few things.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

post pics to be sure. a lot of people sell dents as brandtii. if its real snag it if not walk away. if you get a picture we can help pretty quickly. they are easy to ID.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes post pics as soon as you can if its the real deal snatch it the are aextremely hard to find. I had one back about 5 years ago and sold it to a freind for dirt cheap. Havent had a chance to buy another. How much is he wanting for it also.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Yes post pics as soon as you can if its the real deal snatch it the are aextremely hard to find. I had one back about 5 years ago and sold it to a freind for dirt cheap. Havent had a chance to buy another. How much is he wanting for it also.


He hasn't said yet but has mentioned he got it for cheap from a friend few years back and it is now 6 inches. He told me to make a deal with him first then he'll send me the pics.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

tell him name a price he considers reasonable and then you can work from there. because right now you are not even sure its a real brandtii


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tell him to show you the fish first, you're not going to negotiate on something you havnt seen yet


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Tell him to show you the fish first, you're not going to negotiate on something you havnt seen yet


alright, If he refuses I'll just walk.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Tell him to show you the fish first, you're not going to negotiate on something you havnt seen yet


agree. Tell that fool you need a pic so you can confirm serrasalmus brandti


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Tell him to show you the fish first, you're not going to negotiate on something you havnt seen yet


agree. Tell that fool you need a pic so you can confirm serrasalmus brandti
[/quote]

Hey DW you missed an i at the end Brandtii


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brantii are farily rare. A few years ago that size would get 150-200$. Now it is probably worth 100-150$ assumign good health. Like said get pics and post them here as brandtii are not common and i've also seen dents called brandtii. I'd offer 50-75$ to start. Before going any higher I'd want pics to be sure it is a brandtii and not a mis ID


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

I just sold a Brandtii to a guy in Toronto 2 weeks ago! So I am interested to see pictures........


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ksls said:


> I just sold a Brandtii to a guy in Toronto 2 weeks ago! So I am interested to see pictures........


oh gosh, he's trying to twist your sale! Damn him! Damn that man!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I just sold a Brandtii to a guy in Toronto 2 weeks ago! So I am interested to see pictures........


oh gosh, he's trying to twist your sale! Damn him! Damn that man!
[/quote]

You spelled Nattereri wrong.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I just sold a Brandtii to a guy in Toronto 2 weeks ago! So I am interested to see pictures........


oh gosh, he's trying to twist your sale! Damn him! Damn that man!
[/quote]

You spelled Nattereri wrong.
[/quote]
Species is not capitalized and I would guess you have never owned S. brandtii...so stop picking on people.


----------

